# Engine temp issues...what's going on?



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I would inspect the water pump to see if that is leaking at all.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I would inspect the water pump to see if that is leaking at all.


Thanks, I was going to do another timing belt at 100k, maybe I'll push that timeline up.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel 185k. I've noticed over the last few days more fluctuation in the temp gauge, but no overheating. Temps lower significantly at idle with heat on. Also get a very faint smell of coolant after shutdown. No visible leaks or coolant lose. Car never did this in the past, always very steady at 1 click below half. Any ideas??


That's how my Cruze was about a month or so ago. Turned out to be the union between the Water Outlet Housing & the hose to the Reservoir. Took it quite a few weeks before the DIC started displaying messages that the engine was getting HOT and about to overheat.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

HarleyGTP said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel 185k. I've noticed over the last few days more fluctuation in the temp gauge, but no overheating. Temps lower significantly at idle with heat on. Also get a very faint smell of coolant after shutdown. No visible leaks or coolant lose. Car never did this in the past, always very steady at 1 click below half. Any ideas??


You are overheating and boiling the coolant without even know it. If they use the same gauge as 1.4T then you will always see the temperature "in the range". Read the temp from OBD to get a better idea...


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You are overheating and boiling the coolant without even know it.


And the boiling implies a leak somewhere, right? Maybe the cap is not sealing?

Doug

.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

After doing a few hours of digging on this site and the fact that I haven't lost any coolant over the past few days from this issue, I'm going to diagnose this as a stuck-open thermostat. Ordered a new water outlet housing and hopefully, that will fix the problem.


----------

